# Pergola on Elevated Deck



## stubits (Jun 19, 2010)

I am getting ready to build an elevated deck off the back of my house and would like to build a pergola into the design. I am attaching the plans for the deck and the pergola here. I think I've got a pretty good feel for where this is going, but I haven't been able to figure out how to mount the pergola posts.

As you can see, right now the pergola posts sit right on top of the main beam. This seems like the strongest option, but I am not sure how to attach it. Can I use something like the Simpson BCS Post Cap. 

Also, you'll notice that the pergola posts function as part of the guardrail and so must meet code requirements of withstanding a 200 lb. outward force. Can I use the Simpson DTT2Z product?

An obvious suggestion would be to use one continuous 6x6, but it would need to be nearly 20' in length, not impossible to purchase, but pretty impossible for me to install, although any suggestions to the contrary would be appreciated.

Any thoughts would be great!!


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

Stubits,
Your print is too small to read even with my glasses.

What's the elevation of the deck, (grade to top of frame)?
What's pergola ele, (top of deck frame to top of perg frame)?

Will a 16/4X4 provide the length from grade to top of perg?

With the 7th edition of the NBC, (at minimum) hurricane anchors for all butt joints, (joist, post and beam) so the pergola posts if cut from top of deck frame beam to bottom of pergola frame will require them too. When done the bracketed fixed points including the intermediate points, (deck rail) will more than suffice the 200lb min.

If you can use a continuous 16/4X4 you can sandwich it between the 2 sections of deck beam and perg beam with C. bolts. without hurricane brackets.

I couldn't see any info on property line off set, many towns have a minimum off set from a fixed and or unattached structure.


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

Ghidrah said:


> Stubits,
> *Your print is too small to read even with my glasses.*
> 
> W.


Hold down <CONTROL> and tap "+" (next to <BACKSPACE>) a few times.

To shrink it, do the same thing with the "-" key.


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

It doesn't seem to work on mine Willie T


----------

